# Wow!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.olneydailymail.com/photos/x1712042887/Thirty-point-doe-killed?photo=0


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

It says there is no evidence of the 4-5 year old doe ever giving birth.
LOL
I wonder why??????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one ugly girl!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

that..that dude is a lady!!! 
i can hear thet other bucks in the woods around rut....
"man is it me or is (pat) selling like a doe????" or "i wouldn't mount (pat) with your d#$k" hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive heard of Medusa. She looks like Medeersa!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

haha wow she has one ugly rack..i dont care how drunk i was i wouldnt try and take her home haha...i wander what her rack scores? looks like a double d to me


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha...

personally.....expecially with the rack growth......it says it does not show any male genetalia.....I know when a buck gets his nuts caught on something....like hopping a fence and snags them off......is a common thing....when this happens a buck will keep his rack and a common chemical found in the male testosterone is what makes a buck shed his rack yearly. If he loses his "manhood" the rack will continue to grow and the next years rack will grow inside and all over making him a non-typical rack that looks like the photo. Im going to assume its either a buck with no....um.....ballzini's.....or the biggest does with a rack ever in history! lol


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow that is a woMAN lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And you've heard the expression... "Nice rack" not on that babe


----------

